
New Microsoft, Google, Amazon cloud battle over world without code - kjhughes
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/01/new-microsoft-google-amazon-cloud-battle-over-world-without-code.html
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Microsoft already owns the most successful no-code/low code platform in
history: Excel

Millions of people with no coding experience are able to successfully use
Excel to solve their problems, from personal budgets all the way to large
stock trades.

The other successful no-code/low code software Microsoft has made was Visual
Basic. In my opinion, there is no current solution to making applications that
is as easy as Visual Basic 6.0. You could literally drag and drop a CRUD
application connected to a database with no code.

Whoever can make the equivalent of Excel and Visual Basic for the cloud/web
will dominate the market.

------
Havoc
Not sure I’m liking this turn of events. Sounds like a recipe for fragile
stuff and walled gardens.

I don’t think you can safely paper over the lessons devs learn by failing.

The other thing I’ve notice is that non-devs tend to build in production. No
version control no testing. Just straight into prod

------
sharemywin
just awesome, vendor lock-in on a whole new scale.

~~~
verdverm
Open source "low-code" for devs here: [https://github.com/hofstadter-
io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

